

On code clarity: you can't be proud of something I can't read - cmpitg
https://blog.svpino.com/2015/04/22/the-thing-with-code-clarity-you-cant-be-proud-of-something-I-cant-read

======
onion2k
Are developers often proud of their code? I'm pretty sure most developers who
open up their projects to the world and say "look at what I built" are proud
of the result of their code, not the code itself.

I'm not sure I've ever met a developer who is genuinely pleased with their
code beyond a nice implementation of an algorithm or a neatly abstracted
class. Most of us are deeply, sometimes overly, modest and humble about how
readable our code is.

~~~
cmpitg
I don't think it's fair to separate the code and the software itself. I
personally don't feel proud of the result of a piece of software if the code
is crappy, i.e. spaghetti code, (almost) unreadable, unmaintainable, ...

I think what the author wanted to emphasize was the importance of code
clarity, as many of us developers don't actually care. Bad code builds up
negative tech debts that somebody has to pay at some point in the future.

------
kneonx
On the analogy of the architect ... It's probably wrong to say that "it was
built on a shaky foundation that will collapse sooner rather than later" and
it's more accurate to say that another architect or professional engineer
might not be able to understand the intent behind the drawings/plans and thus
make necessary changes without compromising the building's structural
integrity.

